# Test Drive 2 Casino???



## Tommy_Lee (28. November 2010)

Habe mich nun durch einige Google Seiten gekämpft und bin nicht wirklich viel schlauer geworden dabei. Wie ist das den nun mit dem Casino bei TDU 2, gibts das nur wenn man Vorbestellt? Oder wie ist dieses ganze Kaufsystem aufgebaut?

Also sagen wir mal ich kaufe es am 11.02 was aktuell der neue Termin sein soll. Bekomme ich da dann nur das Spiel? Ohne Auto und Casino? Was sollte man tun, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2010)

Hey, ich glaube das es so ist das das Casion nur bei Vorbestellern dabei ist, ansonsten kann man es für 9€ nach kaufen, na ein Auto kannste dir ja ohnehin kaufen ^^
PS In der Beta war das Casino auch nicht so das wahre ^^


----------



## leopard95 (28. November 2010)

Das Casino wird bei Vorbestellern dabei sein kann ,aber nachträglich dazu gekauft werden.Ebenfalls wird im Casino nur mit spielgeld gespielt und nicht mit echtem.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (28. November 2010)

Nun also man spielt da halt mit Geld fürs Spiel, so viel war mir klar ^^. Also sagen wir mal ich gehe zu Gamezone in den Laden und bestelle vor, bekomme ich da dann das Casino? ^^

Gruß Tom


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2010)

Dem Casion liegt aber auch ein extra wagen (R8 V10 Spyder) bei, den man ansonsten nicht kaufen kann, den muss man dort gewinnen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe da auch mal ne Frage zu Test Drive 2. Wie ist die Grafik von dem Spiel? Weil ich wollte mal wieder nen gutes Rennspiel kaufen, wo man eventuell auch mal wieder bisl tunen kann. Ist es hier möglich? Es gibt ja hier denke ich Beta Spieler, die mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen können.


----------



## carsten1975 (7. Januar 2011)

Info hier habe noch zu 36,99 Vorbestellt 

Amazon.de: Games: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Vorbesteller-Aktion


----------

